# 1960 hercules 3 speed shed find



## Barkeep (Nov 2, 2011)

pick this guy up for cheap. its my first road style bike as I'm more partial to ballooners and prewar. still the western flyer and sears tires on it. I'm assuming the date based on the stormy archer hub date. anyhow, here are a few before and after cleaning...

















any info anyone has on these bad boys id love to hear it. it says made in birmingham england so its before the raleigh buy out i think doing a little research.
anyway, enjoy and let me know what you think...


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

*Beautiful!*

I have a matching pair of 1968 Raliegh Sports and they look awfully similar in design to yours. Yes you can usually get a good idea of date based on the stamped Sturmey Archer.


----------

